# Bilder in Teile zerlegen



## Pro-Newb!e (24. Juni 2001)

Wie kann man Bilder in Teile zerlegen?


----------



## drash (24. Juni 2001)

wie meinst du das genau??


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (24. Juni 2001)

mit den slices einteilen und dann für web speichern.
fertig


----------



## Meister Eder (24. Juni 2001)

ho Ttrek,
hast du mal lust das mit den slices ein wenig genauer zu erklären ?
bitte bitte !


----------



## Scalé (24. Juni 2001)

du nimmst das slize tool (sieht aus wie so ein messer oder sowas) und teilst dein bld ein.
haste des gemacht gehste auf datei -> fürs web speichern und in dem fenster welches erscheint nimmste das slize auswahltool und wählst alle aus.
dann nur noch die angaben machen (format usw) und speichern


----------



## dPo2000 (24. Juni 2001)

Slices (dt: "Stück") sind kleinere Grafiken, die zusammen ein großes Bild ergeben. Ansonsten könnte man innerhalb eines großen Bildes z.B. keine RollOver Effekte darstellen. Diese kleinen Bilder werden in Tabellen oder mit Hilfe von "Layern" so angeordnet, das Sie zusammen wieder das große Bild ergeben (wie ein Puzzle mit unsichtbaren Rändern sozusagen). Ein weiterer Vorteil von Slices ist das man für jedes Slice ein anderes Bildformat angeben kann, so das das Endprodukt klein ist (von der Dateigröße), aber trotzdem passabel ausschaut !


Ich hoffe Du hast meine "billige" Erklärung verstanden :]


----------



## DarkSoul (24. Juni 2001)

*Ich denke...*

...das war eindeutig, dpo !!!


----------



## Pro-Newb!e (24. Juni 2001)

*BiG THX*

Haut hin    
Danke an alle !!!


----------

